# Toilet riser platform?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So that flange I had to go look at is indeed a half inch or better to high. Schedule 30. The HO really doesn't want us to hack into his kitchen ceiling and would like us to install a riser platform like the Toilevator. Has anyone installed one of these before? PITA or an Ok product for this situation? I've never even seen one. I've seen HOs made ones... and they aren't very impressive.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

1/2" too high may be ok. Measure the exact height of the flange, flip the toilet bowl over and measure the depth of base to the china. There's probably 3/4"-1" of height.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

HO said he tried to set it and it wobbled. I could try to push further down with new screws, but I might get backfall. 

Without getting out the tape, but using backyard pinpoints it's right above kitchen cabinets with a chase above them. Drop doesn't drop deep enough to go into the chase.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> HO said he tried to set it and it wobbled. I could try to push further down with new screws, but I might get backfall.
> 
> Without getting out the tape, but using backyard pinpoints it's right above kitchen cabinets with a chase above them. Drop doesn't drop deep enough to go into the chase.


I wouldn't take a homeowners word for it. It could have been wobbling on the uneven floor.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Schedule 30 pvc? Really?

First see how much pipe is between the flange and the 90, is there enough to cut the flange off with an inside cutter and glue a coupling, new piece of pvc and new flange set at the right height.

If there isn't enough space to do that, my next option would be to cut the flange and peel it's hub off the pvc or from inside the pvc depending on how they roughed it in.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I wouldn't take a homeowners word for it. It could have been wobbling on the uneven floor.


He ripped out the old tile and cement board and replaced with cheaper thinner board and tile.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Schedule 30 pvc? Really?
> 
> First see how much pipe is between the flange and the 90, is there enough to cut the flange off with an inside cutter and glue a coupling, new piece of pvc and new flange set at the right height.
> 
> If there isn't enough space to do that, my next option would be to cut the flange and peel it's hub off the pvc or from inside the pvc depending on how they roughed it in.


Problem is whoever plumbed it used a regular 90 and male flange... the old brittle yellow pvc. 

It's a bad situation for the HO any which way. If he was smart he would've called us before he put the new floor down... but we all know how that goes.

Honestly I think his best bet is drywall repair.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's not too high, shim up the ring and use those longer screws you mentioned.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Problem is whoever plumbed it used a regular 90 and male flange... the old brittle yellow pvc.
> 
> It's a bad situation for the HO any which way. If he was smart he would've called us before he put the new floor down... but we all know how that goes.
> 
> Honestly I think his best bet is drywall repair.


A bit off topic but a good fitting to have is a closet street 90 3" hub -- 4" spicet you use a 4" flat flange and you can cutoff what you don't need from the spicet.

http://www.nibco.com/Fittings/Plastic-Fittings/PVC-DWV-Fittings/?pageNumber=2 

scroll down the fitting I'm talking about is right below ser 90


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> A bit off topic but a good fitting to have is a closet street 90 3" hub -- 4" spicet you use a 4" flat flange and you can cutoff what you don't need from the spicet.
> 
> http://www.nibco.com/Fittings/Plastic-Fittings/PVC-DWV-Fittings/?pageNumber=2
> 
> scroll down the fitting I'm talking about is right below ser 90


That could save our butts sometimes! I'll have to if it's legal out here. It'd be a btch to cable if you had to.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Problem is whoever plumbed it used a regular 90 and male flange... the old brittle yellow pvc.
> 
> It's a bad situation for the HO any which way. If he was smart he would've called us before he put the new floor down... but we all know how that goes.
> 
> Honestly I think his best bet is drywall repair.


Agreed, sheetrock is easy to repair. Paint shouldn't be difficult either unless it is an odd color.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Agreed, sheetrock is easy to repair. Paint shouldn't be difficult either unless it is an odd color.


Drywall is the easier way for sure and they want to paint anyway. But they just had a baby, live in an over taxed nice town. Young couple just starting out, not poor, not rich, but if one of these things can be bought for $100 and save him another $2-600? on top of installation, it is an option he'd like to look into. Can't blame him one bit. I didn't measure out exactly where it is, but I'm pretty sure judging by what I see outside through the windows and knowing this builder's houses it's in and above a chase above his kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

You could also set the toilet bowl as though there was no problem. Then mix up a small container of anchoring cement (a type that dries somewhat quick) and take your time and basically push the cement (or mortar) underneath the base until a sufficient amount is in and then smooth it out real nice as though it were caulk. then after it dries, install the tank. It will look good and will not move. I am 99% sure it will be solid and if by chance it ever did leak THEN you could open the ceiling which you were planning to do anyway if neccesary .


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I give up, what's schedule 30. And why can't you use a reed reamer to remove the old flange from the hub?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't figure out the edit button. 4" flange or pipe won't fit outside of the 90? Maybe another repair flange would fit inside the old flange and use an an inside cutter. Yes-sched 30 sux


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Inside pipe scl 30 flange is a no go with our inspectors... even though a horned wax ring does the same damn thing. My Master doesn't believe in honing out old fittings flat out. 

I served under Clinton. We were taught to adapt and survive with the worst of times. But that's a different world and different mindset. I also wasn't licensed for ten out of my thirteen years. I can make it work and not leak for many years without cutting drywall, but I'm on a mission to learn it right and do it right. 

Drain cleaning is my passion, but being a licensed plumber has it's advantages with the simple stuff.. repipes, water and sewer, heaters... honestly, remods, new construction, restoration companies, I didn't care for it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> That could save our butts sometimes! I'll have to if it's legal out here. It'd be a btch to cable if you had to.


Set the commode even if flange is to high,then after toilet is set in place take some plaster of Paris or hydraulic cement and build up the floor to the bottom of the toilet,I have done this before and worked very good


----------

